# Question for the schutzhund crowd.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So I stopped by a local trainers kennel on Thursday to see what they offered in terms of services. The guys name is randy Rhodes. A quick Google search and it seems he is a schutzhund trainer. He offers obedience and agility also. Anyone have any knowledge of him. Google didn't give me much. Just said he is schutzhund trainer. Unfortunately I don't know any locals that do dog sports to ask them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, he is Legit.....worth having as a mentor.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

see if you can go and watch a couple of training sessions. I would recommend that no matter who it is.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I know Randy, have trained with him before trials, but that was back in the 90's. Not sure how much schutzhund he does now a days, but he is worth going to watch and talk to.


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

He was quite well known in the '90s. And from what I understand of schutzhund back East it's hard to find a good trainer. You could do ALOT worse than him..........


----------

